# American needs to pick your brain! HELP



## jkmom (Feb 1, 2008)

We are an American family looking to move to Spain. We are thinking of Valenica, only because the cost of living seems lower, and it is on the water for my boys to continue sailing. We want to live in a city centre near water with good public transportation, and friendly people. We don't currently speak spanish, but are willing to learn. The big question is how to get a visa? My husband is a commercial real estate developer. I am a stay at home mom. I home school my boys. Does everyone in the family need a visa, just my husband, or just he and I? My boys are under 14yrs old. What kind of work could he do there in Spain? How is the best way to research this? We are in our mid-40's, with limited funds. How long does getting a visa take? Do we need a job before we can get one? If yes, don't you have to be in Spain to be able to secure a job? 

As you can see, I need a lot of help. Also, we are open to moving to other cities. Barcelona, or Malaga perhaps? Any insight or help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

The first place to look is the website for the Spanish consulate in the US here: http://www.maec.es/Consulados/Nueva...ra+Servicios+Consulares/Solicitud+de+visados/
This is the New York consulate - there are probably others closer to where you live, but the requirements will be similar.

Finding a job over the age of 40 is not easy anywhere in Europe, especially if you don't speak the local language. And, as you mentioned, it would be very helpful if you were "available" to meet with potential employers - which you could do by arranging a short trip over as you progress in the job hunting process. You will probably want to make some kind of exploratory trip over before committing to a big move like that, anyhow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkmom said:


> We are an American family looking to move to Spain. We are thinking of Valenica, only because the cost of living seems lower, and it is on the water for my boys to continue sailing. We want to live in a city centre near water with good public transportation, and friendly people. We don't currently speak spanish, but are willing to learn. The big question is how to get a visa? My husband is a commercial real estate developer. I am a stay at home mom. I home school my boys. Does everyone in the family need a visa, just my husband, or just he and I? My boys are under 14yrs old. What kind of work could he do there in Spain? How is the best way to research this? We are in our mid-40's, with limited funds. How long does getting a visa take? Do we need a job before we can get one? If yes, don't you have to be in Spain to be able to secure a job?
> 
> As you can see, I need a lot of help. Also, we are open to moving to other cities. Barcelona, or Malaga perhaps? Any insight or help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


Hiya JK.
Go to the Spanish Consulate as Bev mentions
But I have to say that work is not going to be that easy to come by, especially not speaking the language. And you have limited funds, which means you will need to find a job quickly .... also property rentals in Valencia City are relatively high. Its a beautiful city though, we're close by and visit as often as we can

Heres some job agencies

..:: Adecco ::..
http://www.costablanca-recruitment.com/
Gtrabajo
InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo
Job Search - Spain - Abroad, free ads Spain
Jobs in Spain - Recruit Spain
Jobs in Spain Employment in Spain: Job Search Spain Job Vacancy in Spain Job work in Spain - Job Spain
OficinaEmpleo.com. Empleo. Ofertas de empleo. Bolsa de trabajo. Recursos Humanos. RRHH.
SPAIN
Spain Jobs in Spain Job Search.


----------

